# Anybody notice different squirrels taste different?



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm not a big squirrel hunter, but I've been looking to head out to harvest a bag and try a nice stew or dumplings. I was just wondering if anybody notices a difference in taste in the foxes vs. the greys. It seems when I see pics of peoples harvests there are mostly foxes. 

How about those little red squirrels?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

They eat the same stuff and taste the same.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

The squirrels are what they eat. Some years ago I left a squirrel that lived on acorns with my parents and they couldn't finish it even though they like squirrel.


----------



## bearman49709 (Jun 1, 2008)

When fox and grey/black squirrel's are cooked together they taste the same.
Never tried a red squirrel, most people say they taste the same as the pine cone seeds they eat.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not sure,,still trying to taste them all to find out.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

they're all good .... some just have more meat than others


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

They indeed are what they eat. The monster S. Michigan cornfed fox squirrels are hard to beat. First time I took the dogs to the NLP I could not believe the difference in taste. Not bad, just different. But yeah for a given "spot" fox and greys will taste the same, it's just the proportions that are different. Never ate a red squirrel, more meat on a grasshopper.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Behind my house was dominated by reds. I took literally about 200 reds this summer and fall and now they're gone and the woods are loaded up with foxes, greys, and blacks. The thing is, the only thing they eat are the walnuts from the giant black walnut trees. Do you think they will taste nasty?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Behind my house was dominated by reds. I took literally about 200 reds this summer and fall and now they're gone and the woods are loaded up with foxes, greys, and blacks. The thing is, the only thing they eat are the walnuts from the giant black walnut trees. Do you think they will taste nasty?


Need some help?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Just saying,I like grays the best. I find they skin easier and seem to be more tender. But............... I will never pass up a shot on any SQ. they all eat pretty good.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

My wife has a great squirrel pot pie recipe! Too bad I don't have the main ingredient tonight after a few hours of hunting. Nice day though and I did see six big hawks.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Got 2 thawing out for some stew tomorrow..


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm wondering how suburban squirrels will taste. They seem to mostly eat acorns where I live..... I must have a few dozen of them in and around my yard (mostly blacks/greys, but some fat boy foxes the size of small cats). I've read that when the populations are like this, they just have less babies, so if I take some out it will all balance out, right? lol


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, I`ll be the first to admit it. I have eaten red squirrels, and I liked them. In fact, when squirrel hunting, I never pass them up. Once in a while I get one that is nasty from eating too many pine cones but most are great eaters. 


I used to have a friend that ate chipmunks. He said they tasted like squirrel but it took a lot to fill up a skillet!


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

I was wondering this as well. I only went out squirrel hunting a couple of times last year, but have been hunting more often this December. Last night I cooked two grey squirrels (one black phase) and a fox squirrel in a cooking bag. The fox squirrel was the first I've shot and holy Hannah, that thing was shoe leather! The two greys were fantastic, falling of the bones after an hour and a half. An older squirrel perhaps?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Sharing my favorite recipe, always comes out tender,

1) Braze 2 quartered squirrels or more , in butter with southwest seasoning in a cast iron skillet. 

2) Pour one can of Manwich Bold sauce over brazed squirrel. Then pour a little or a lot of Franks Hot Sauce over Manwich covered squirrel.

3) Cover and simmer on low till tender, about 1 hour. A little longer for Fox Sq. but will be tender.

4) Enjoy! Its messy eating but its AWESOME!


----------

